
COINHOARDER: Tracking a Ukrainian Bitcoin Phishing Ring DNS Style - lainon
http://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/02/coinhoarder.html
======
tobltobs
I am always buffled by the advances in AI and how Google is still not able to
detect malicious Adwords ads.

~~~
radioo75555
Why would they do that? These phishers alone got $10 million in stolen
Bitcoin. They must have paid a significant amount to Google.

